# RMS ASTURIAS help!



## Kilmyneo (Jan 17, 2013)

*Rms Asturias*

Hello im new in here.

Where i can find information about RMS ASTURIAS 1935 travel between Southampton to Buenos Aires??? .


Thanks in advance, i really appreciate.


----------



## Kilmyneo (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello im new in here.

Where i can find information about RMS ASTURIAS 1935 travel between Southampton to Buenos Aires???.

I found RMS Asturias main site but they could not give me specific information on.


Thanks in advance, i really appreciate.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

google it,
http://www.greatships.net/asturias2.html


----------



## Kilmyneo (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply A.N.D FROST , sorry that i did not say before, i did a long search in google looking for RMS Asturias 1935 (specific )because my grandfather came to south America in that trip but i didn´t find any information, only general. I am asking 1935 in specific because there is not good information about this voyage in particular.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

You may find exactly what you're looking for at the National Archives. Try www.nationalarchives.gov and then type in reference BT26/1077. From there you'll find more references culminating in BT26/1083. All relate to the voyages of the Asturias in 1935. Looks like you'll need to make a visit as there seems to be a lot of information. 

Dave W


----------



## AGAMEMNON (Nov 29, 2008)

My great-uncle Harry Baker was chef in her many a long year ago!


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry - should have given you the full references for 1935: BT26/1077/122, BT26/1078/25, BT26/1079/61, BT26/1081/25, BT26/1082/51, BT26/1083/51 and BT26/1083/87.

Dave W


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Kilmyneo,

firstly welcome to SN.

ASTURIAS.
Built 1926 by Harland and Wolff Belfast - Yard No507.
Passenger/cargo - British.
22048 tons.
L192.2m x B23.9m.
Twin screw diesel - 17.5kts.
Owner: Royal Mail Shpg Co.
Broken up Faslane 14.9.1957.

Hawkey01


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Kilmyneo said:


> Hello im new in here.
> 
> Where i can find information about RMS ASTURIAS 1935 travel between Southampton to Buenos Aires???.
> 
> ...


Hello
I am not sure what kind of information you are looking for.
If you are looking for an *outgoing* passenger list
The pay to view site Find my Past may have it
http://www.findmypast.co.uk/passengerListPersonSearchStart.action?redef=0

The BT26 references already given are for* incomeing *passengers

If you want information about the actual voyage your granddad was on you need to take a look at the logbook of ASTURIAS official number 148146. Her logbooks for 1935, if they have survived are lodged in the National Maritime Museum Greenwich.
You can obtain them via
http://www.rmg.co.uk/researchers/library/crew-lists-agreements-and-official-logs-request-form

The information contained in the narritive pages of logbooks depends very much on who was writting them.

regards
Roger


----------



## Kilmyneo (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, thanks for such a good information! really appreciate i will look forward for Outcoming passengers, he leave Southampton to Buenos Aires in 1935

Thanks again!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Kilmyneo *and welcome to* SN*. Just ask a question and up pops the answer. Bon voyage.


----------

